
Online Ruby Programming Course from Pragmatic Studio - djahng
http://pragprog.com/news/online-ruby-programming-course-from-pragmatic-studio
======
petercooper
There's quite a healthy ecosystem in this area now, it seems. Just some links:

<https://rubyoffrails.com/> <http://owningrails.com/>
<http://www.codeschool.com/> <http://railstutors.com/>
<http://www.rubyreloaded.com/> (disclaimer: mine!)
<http://rubylearning.org/class/> (free)
<http://www.buildingwebapps.com/learningrails> (free)

Probably should get together a list of these someplace actually!

~~~
andyakb
are there comparable options for python? from my searching, I havent seen any
as thorough as some of these.

~~~
sigzero
O'Reilly has a certificate course. It is pretty good. I am almost done with
the first section.

Wesley Chun has some videos out as well. Look on Amazon for those.

------
gregfjohnson
Another fantastic resource is the railscast series (railscasts.com) by Ryan
Bates. Each one is short, pithy, and focused at about seven minutes. Whenever
I watch one of them, in addition to learning what the particular episode is
about, I invariably pick up a cute new rails or ruby idiom. It is like
watching over the shoulder of a guru as he writes code.

------
zdgman
I don't see how this can even compete with something like treehouse or code
school. It's the same sort of online course that is being offered everywhere
across the web and the price, in my opinion, is pretty outlandish.

~~~
creekace
I dove into programming in November as a complete newbie. I use every resource
under the sun... railscasts, <http://ruby.railstutorial.org/ruby-on-rails-
tutorial-book>, Treehouse, Codecademy, RailsTutors, This course, among dozens
of others. This course is very well structured and offers a deep understanding
into the Ruby language that none of the other resources compares to. For me, I
take a bit from everything. I am confident that the route I am taking would
blow away any formal education for building web applications. So a $199 price
tag is extremely reasonable. There are other FREE ways to learn as well. To
each their own.

------
tjr
I am curious: in what ways is an online course of this sort preferable to
reading a book (plus doing exercises)? Is the "live" help really that much of
a factor in learning the material?

~~~
zedshaw
They don't help with beginning programming topics because the primary thing
beginners _have_ to learn is reading and writing code. The videos mostly help
beginners who have been convinced through "learning modality" marketing to
fear reading and writing as a teaching technique. After that, if they aren't
typing and reading they aren't learning to code.

Where videos help is with demonstrating visually dominant technique topics,
like CSS layout, how to use Vim, how to change the path in Windows, how to run
a debugger, etc.

------
endlessvoid94
How much does it cost?

~~~
ukdm
$199

